# 11 hp Tecumseh



## enginehack (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi everyone, I hope I'm at the right place. I've been trying to find parts lists, specs, and a parts source for this engine. Right now, either a carb rebuild kit or a replacement carb. The engine powers a generator. Also seems to have a spot for a electric starter. I can't seem to find a source for one. Thanks for any help.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

First you need to find model and spec numbers for the engine then you look-up the correct IPL. Beware that depending how old the engine is there may not be many parts as the original Tecumseh manufacture has been out of business for many years now but is a later company manufacturing under the same name. They are not providing for the older engines so New Old Stock may be very hard to find at times.

Here is one place that you look-up the parts.
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/manufacturer/tecumseh

I can probably link you to the service manual but need the model to do so.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Have you looked at ereplacementparts.com?


----------



## enginehack (Jul 12, 2017)

Hey thanks for the info guys. Had a hard time finding my way back here. Model # is OH 318ea spec 222712D Carb # 81103. How can I find out if there is a replacement carb I can use? Oh & also a starter motor. I do see these engines for sale, but can't seem to locate these parts. I've checked Jacks & no luck. I will try ereplacementparts.com.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Format your number as OH318EA-222712D

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...l/oh318ea/oh318ea-222712d/engine-parts-list-2

or

Tecumseh OH318EA-222712D - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Horizontal Engine Diagrams and Parts List | PartsTree.com

The original Vector carburetor is no longer available but is subbed by the 640329 Vector.

Also these snowblower engines did have 120vac electric starter option but most sites are not even listing a part number for that option. It will some research to find either its or the 12 vdc version part numbers and they still may not available as Tecumseh has been gone a long time now.


----------



## enginehack (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks, that really helped.


----------

